# WIreless internet in bangalore



## Sarang\m/ (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys. I recently shifted to Bangalore and I have some queries.
Which is the best wireless internet connection in Bangalore which gives reasonable data as well? I need it mainly for online gaming.

 I can't get a wired connection as I stay in PG. 

I can spend up to Rs.1500. a month. 

Thanks


----------

